# Question about feeding....



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey All,
Is feeding Rabbit Pellets (along w/ other grain) okay for the pigeons? I mean will they eat it and is it healthy for them? Hope too hear from you all soon,
Also give me LIST'S of the feed too feed them like durning breeding season, molting ect.
Thanks,
Nick Tull
Fantails are US


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi!
Rabbit pellets are mostly composed of alfalfa. They are high in fibre, but also relatively high in protein, (most rabbit pellets come in 16%-18% protein). I don't know if pigeons can utilize that much protein in their diet, or if they need that much...most seeds are high in carbohydrates, not protein. I would say that a pigeon pellet would be a better choice. Carl has mentioned that he feeds pigeon pellets during breeding/molting. 
Will your birds eat them? Most feed and tack stores carry pigeon pellets...I would get a small amount first and mix them in with your pigeons regular seed, then slowly increase the amount of pellets. See what happens before you run out and buy a massive bag.
Wild Dove


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Yes, pigeon pellets would be better for pigeons than rabbit pellets.
Usually with pigeon pellets it is not an eaither or situation...you feed the birds pellets exclusively or you feed only grain (pigeon seed). Given a choice, most pigeons will select only one type and ignore the other.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

So Just wondering, am I putting there live's in danger? I sure hope not, them little bugers eat it, after they eat the corn.
Later
Nick Tull
~Nick that fantail man~


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't know why the pigeons would eat rabbit pellets as alfalfa is not a natural food for them. What is recommended by the show pigeon magazines is a specific pigeon mix of seeds, grain and peas with 15% protein. Three months before show season the feed should be changed to 18% protein to get the bird in condition (and allow for a molt). I have a 16% racing pigeon mix with safflower, corn, three kinds of peas, rice, milo... and I add in black oil and grey striped sunflower seeds, millet, raw peanuts, cracked corn (for the babies). Yup my birds are pretty spoiled







I also supplement their grit with more oyster shell which they love. Their least favorite seed is the milo, it always gets left for last. I feed my birds daily as they seem to take better care of their babies than when they are free-fed. 

I have a friend that feeds chicken scratch mix but her pigeons tend to be a little lean. I gave a pair to my mom and supplemented her pigeon mix with a bag of wild bird seed and that worked well for the young ones. 

It is important that the seeds are not processed (like salted peanuts)as that makes them very difficult to digest. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

I wouldn't do it either. Too high a diet in protein can give pigeons gout and there is no coming back from that illness. Here is a site that explains gout and the relationship to a high level of protein:
http://www.fortunecity.com/marina/harbourside/1829/AvianSources/id55.htm 

[This message has been edited by fred2344 (edited November 17, 2002).]


----------

